# Amplificador Phonic xp2000, fuente toroidal



## jdtato (Feb 1, 2010)

Llego a mis manos un amplificador phonic xp200, el problema es la fuente toroidal y yo tengo algunas, mi pregunta es que voltaje tiene en sus secundarios si alguien me puede decir se los voy a agradecer y si alguien tiene el diagrama se los voy a agradecer más.


----------



## superpower (Feb 1, 2010)

Por lo que comentas tenes problemas con la fuente, bien, para empezar mediste si hay voltaje de alterna en la salida del transformador?. también fíjate la tensión de trabajo de los capacitores electrolíticos de la fuente, con eso te podes dar una idea de la tensión en continua del amplificador. Para ser mas claro: si el transformador esta quemado no te queda otra que rehacerlo, por lo tanto el que lo rebobine sabrá según núcleo y numero de vueltas que tensión tiene.

Dame mas detalles para poder o tratar de ayudarte.


----------



## jdtato (Feb 2, 2010)

los fusibles tipo disco que tiene en el votage primario se quemaron intente ponerlo directo al 120v y un rotundo corto, entonses nesesito saver el voltage del secundario porque tengo varios tranfos toroidales y asi saber si alguno es compatible, pero si ay otra sujerenci pues bienvenida.

GRACIAS


----------



## superpower (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola : sinceramente no tengo diagramas de ese amplificador pero podes guiarte por los condensadores de filtrado  por ejemplo si son de 50 volts :50/1.4=35volts de alterna.
pero solo es una sugerencia.primero medi el, o ,los rectificadore que no esten en corto.
por que se quemo tenes idea ?
Saludos.


----------



## jdtato (Feb 2, 2010)

pues tiene dos de 100v medianos y 4 de 80v grandes lo raro del caso es que en la salida de los de 80v dice 100+ 100- y en los de 100v dice 65+ 65- quie opinas de eso amigo por tu ayuda 
*GRACIAS*


----------



## crimson (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola jdtato, aquí te mando los esquemáticos. Saludos C.


----------



## jdtato (Feb 3, 2010)

Mil gracias te lo agradezco mucho.
voy a postear resultados de la adaptaciòn, solo tengo una duda como o en que formato guardo el esquematico


----------



## crimson (Feb 4, 2010)

Están en gif, con un simple paint se pueden abrir, igualmente, te mando el circuito en word, con los detalles a mayor resolución. Saludos C


----------



## jdtato (Feb 4, 2010)

gracias mi amigo lo voy a estudiar y posteo resultados


----------



## jdtato (Feb 5, 2010)

gracias a todos el ampli trabajando al 100% ya lo prove con cuatro bufer de 15" por canal, 1 hora mesclando y ok gracias.


----------



## jquito (Dic 17, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Hola jdtato, aquí te mando los esquemáticos. Saludos C.



Gracias amigo crimson por el diagrama, me sirvio de mucho....


----------

